# Your opinion of the SW99



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting the SW99. It is the SW/Walther joint production of the Walther P99.
The P99AS is a sweet pistol and providing the SW99 holds the production quality of the WP99AS it should be a good gun too at possibly a few hundred less than its Walther brethren.
I have read up on the SW as much as I can find, which aint much. That being the case, what are your feelings on this pistol.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Freedom1911 said:


> I have been thinking about getting the SW99. It is the SW/Walther joint production of the Walther P99.
> The P99AS is a sweet pistol and providing the SW99 holds the production quality of the WP99AS it should be a good gun too at possibly a few hundred less than its Walther brethren.
> I have read up on the SW as much as I can find, which aint much. That being the case, what are your feelings on this pistol.


Freedom:

I had a P99/AS, and a P99/AS.. Both were excellent pistols.. My buddy was so impressed with my P99/AS that he tried to buy one for himself (this was a couple of years ago), but they were few and far between so he bought a new SW99..

He and I shot our P99/SW99's head to head more than once, and could discern no appreciable difference in performance either as to accuracy or reliability..

FWIW, the P99 as imported by S&W is warranted by S&W for one year.. The SW99 comes with a LIFETIME warranty, again by S&W.

I'd recommend the SW99 in a heartbeat, but I've heard not so good things about the SW990, altho I have no personal experience with that model.

Best Wishes,

jesse


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yah, had my hands on the SW990 a few days ago and it does not have the AS type trigger. So I passed.
I really like the Walther P99AS and was looking for the Smith equivalent. 
Good to hear that they are at least as good as the Walthers.
I hear the SW99 are out of production. The few new ones are running at a premium and used ones are hard to come by. That being the case I wonder why Smith took them out of production.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Freedom1911 That being the case I wonder why Smith took them out of production.[/QUOTE said:


> Free:
> 
> Just a guess, but the SW99 (SW990) were the red-headed stepchildren I believe and the folks at S&W never fully committed to them.. Then when the winds started blowing the MP series, the SW99 was just tossed aside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wouldn't doubt. Personally I'd like to see Springfield take over the Walther contract.
I have always felt that SW did not have it's heart in the contract with Walther.
Springfield has done a tremendous job promoting the HS2000 in to the XD line and XDm.
I am sure they could do the same with Walther without rebranding it.
Thats just me.
My ffl is looking for a SW99 in 9mm but is not sure if he will be able to find one.


----------



## Skipp (Mar 10, 2011)

I own the SW99 in 40 cal. The gun is great, and very accurate. Won't be turning it lose any time soon. Fun to shoot as well.


----------

